# YES! I just received my Tornek Rayville MKII



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Got home from work about an half hour ago and the Fedex man rang 10 mins. later at my door with the MKII parcel.
I unwrapped the parcel and inside... Bill's latest masterpiece: the Tornek Rayville. And guess what: it's #1 !!!

What can I say about the quality: fantastic! blasted case and bezel outer ring, acrylic bezel inlay and a flawless finish.
I'll post pics later today. 

Menno


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics Menno! Congratulations!
Rich


----------



## siggy (Jun 2, 2006)

Great :-!

Can't wait for the pics.

regards

siggy


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Great stuff...look forward to your pics


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

WooHoo!!!!

With your's delivered, can the others (including mine) be far behind?

Actually, as they show up, we should post them in this thread - kinda like "the TR delivery room".


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Pics!!!!*


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats:

Use it well!


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

looks great Menno!... congrats :-!


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Pics!!!!*

That piece turned out really nice....
Congratulations, wear it in good health...

How many MKII's does this make in your colleciton now?
Rich


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

looks great Menno!... congrats :-!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW! What a special piece. Congrats!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Absolutely stunning~Congrats! ;-)


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Pics!!!!*

Man, that is sweet! Enjoy it!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Menno. That is a beautiful watch. Wear it in the best of health.
N


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Heel mooi, Menno |> Veel plezier met je nieuwe aanwinst.

RonB

*PS* - sorry guys, couldn't resist. Saying what all of you have already said, only differently :-d


----------



## TheHobbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on a beautiful watch.


----------



## siggy (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! That was a bit of luck that you just happened to have a leather strap with blue stitching to match ;-) . Looks great!

regards

siggy


----------



## domino (Feb 26, 2008)

That is one of the few watches that I think looks better than my Stingray!


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

:-!Nice!

Betcha an N.O.S. tropic would look killer on it.


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

Congratulations! Looks splendid. Enjoy in the best of health. Question: According to the Order Portal my TR 1000 is scheduled to ship September 3, 2010, which has come and gone, without a notice or update. When your watch shipped, did you get a notice of shipping, tracking number,etc.? Or did it just show up?


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Shipping etc*



MID said:


> Congratulations! Looks splendid. Enjoy in the best of health. Question: According to the Order Portal my TR 1000 is scheduled to ship September 3, 2010, which has come and gone, without a notice or update. When your watch shipped, did you get a notice of shipping, tracking number,etc.? Or did it just show up?


Hi, Bill will send you an update just before shipping and Fedex (or another company) will use your email address, provided by Bill for updates. It was my first encounter with Fedex and I think they are far better than USPS!! Fedex has a more or less real time tracker! And it works.

Enjoy your TR!

Menno


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Shipping etc*

Congrats Menno, color me *green with envy*. I hope Bill follows up on the plans to have a regular production version or a second edition out before too long, hopefully at a point when I have watch funds freed up.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Lovely tool watch Menno! Enjoy!


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

nice piece.

could you educate me a little on the difference between this one and the stingray? 

what other additions besides the dial? 

thanks. |>


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Apart from the dial, the bezel is totally different from my Stingray 70. The TR's has an acryl bezel inlay and is much wider than the Stingray's. The bezel as a whole is larger too.

Then there's the blasting: the blasting medium used is very, very fine. The finish on the case feels like the s/steel is covered with some kind of silk layer.

And then the back: it's has a 'issued' look and feel.

Menno

Pics:


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

The plastic inlay makes a big difference in the look of the watch. More true to the original. 

Thanks for the breakdown.


----------



## chrishiew (Mar 30, 2006)

looks wonderful .. congrats!!

some lume shots, perhaps?


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

The TR's dial looks a little bigger than the Stingray too.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

JDS (Ohio) said:


> The TR's dial looks a little bigger than the Stingray too.


I think that is because the TR uses all the dial area where the Stingray has the printing inset a bit.

I really love that ultra smooth blast look. I have a few "Bond" Seikos from the 80's that use that same technique. It looks fabulous! Not a fan of some of of the blasted cases I have seen out there. Way too gritty.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Only a week old and in the hall of fame already...*

Just kidding!

Before the TR arrived at my house, I ordered a strap from Toshi Straps in the UK. Rich, the owner of Toshi Straps runs a website with all sorts of info about his products. There's also a gallery with pictures of his straps and the watches they're 'connected to'.

He asked me if it was okay to post a pic of the TR with his strap on his gallery. I'm flattered, I tell you!

Menno

Toshi Straps! Handmade leather watch straps - gallery


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

Has anyone else received a TR-1000? Mine was supposed to ship September 3, 2010, but nothing so far. An update would be nice.


----------



## Guardgrunt11b (Dec 27, 2007)

MID said:


> Has anyone else received a TR-1000? Mine was supposed to ship September 3, 2010, but nothing so far. An update would be nice.


My ship date was 10-15-10. I haven't heard anything yet.

Adam


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Found a photo of an original posted on another forum. The watch belongs to James Dowling.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Arrival of Tr-1000 Serial #031-002
Fresh out of the box and on my wrist.
Initial order for this rare bird placed on 07/17/2009

Anybody who thinks that an MkII creation is not worth the wait is N-U-T-Z!!!

Sorry for the poor picture quality: snapped it with my iPhone 60 seconds after it came out of the box 20 seconds after putting it on my wrist. That's it for now. I'd love to stay and chat, kids, but me and my new TR are going out on the town and "bond" for a while.:-d


----------



## Birddogone (Jul 27, 2010)

cpotters said:


> Arrival of Tr-1000 Serial #031-002
> Fresh out of the box and on my wrist.
> Initial order for this rare bird placed on 07/17/2009
> 
> ...


Hey, looks great and congratulations!
Rod


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

I know how you feel: on top of the WIS world!
Congrats and wear it in great health.

Menno

EDIT: as we discussed... it's nice to try to get all TRs in one posting, but I also think you should open your own thread showing your TR.

M.


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

..looks great Charlie...... more pics needed...


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Cpotters, I think your Tornek deserves a better portrait. Give it what it deserves and treat us in the process


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

sunster said:


> Cpotters, I think your Tornek deserves a better portrait. Give it what it deserves and treat us in the process


Many things I have mastered, but two things I haven't: cooking, and photography. Here is another iPhone shot of the TR-1000 with his two brothers from the MkII stables. I will work on better pics after the holidays. I was thinking about a family photo of the MkIIs with all their siblings (over 100) but I'm just not that ambitious.


----------



## *2112 (Feb 11, 2006)

Man am I bummed I missed out on the Tornek-Rayville ....it's a beaut!


----------

